# Kohler Sink and Moen Faucet



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

Very nice Kohler brand porcelain over cast iron drop in sink with Moen brand two handle faucet with sprayer. It also has the sink strainer on one side and the garbage disposal strainer on the other side. We just remodeled our kitchen is why I'm getting rid of it. Price is $135 and I'm in Columbus, no shipping as this thing is heavy. Let me know if you have any questions. Thanks


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Coming north anytime soon, I would take it, live in Bucyrus.


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Coming north anytime soon, I would take it, live in Bucyrus.


I go north a lot more in the warmer months. If I do, I will let you know.


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

Sold


----------

